

HIV infection returns in Mississippi girl thought cured - tokenadult
http://www.wfaa.com/news/health/HIV-infection-returns-in-Mississippi-girl-thought-cured-266664081.html

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8018383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8018383).

------
adventured
I wonder if it's fair to question whether further treatment during that time
could have aided in destroying the virus. It strikes me as a damned if you do,
damned if you don't scenario. If you do, it could be seen as overkill (and
potentially harmful), and may not provide you critical data on what worked or
didn't work; if you don't, you get questioned regarding if you could have done
more, or if it would have made any difference.

